# Exporting Photos from LR - Best Size for Mobile Apps



## flashpixx (Dec 18, 2019)

Until now LR cloud based only allowed for 2046 px long side "small" jpg to be exported, which I used in facebook and Instagram.
Now we can select a long side px size and compression ratio, is there a better px / comp ratio that will provide a better quality image (I did find "small" LR default not always to be the best).
Thank you


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 19, 2019)

Interesting question. I need to do some more testing (but feel free to beat me to it!). When I did some testing a while back, there was a difference in photos uploaded through the FB mobile app vs. ones uploaded using a browser, with the browser being a much better result. If you work on the basis that they're going to recompress, then full resolution 100% quality would be worth a shot. Do report back if you get to test it before I do!


----------



## clee01l (Dec 19, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Interesting question. I need to do some more testing (but feel free to beat me to it!). When I did some testing a while back, there was a difference in photos uploaded through the FB mobile app vs. ones uploaded using a browser, with the browser being a much better result. If you work on the basis that they're going to recompress, then full resolution 100% quality would be worth a shot. Do report back if you get to test it before I do!



Facebook only stores a 2048px long side image on their site. If you upload a larger full-size original, FB will resize and compress the image stored. Further more, they used to use a non standard lossy compression algorithm that IMO was worse than JPEG compression. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 19, 2019)

Correct. AFAIK, there are only two sizes that Facebook does not change; the 2048 pixels that Cletus mentions and 960 pixels.


----------



## RobOK (Jan 1, 2020)

Is Instagram the same?


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 1, 2020)

I came across a couple of posts today that may be relevant. I have not done any work to confirm them.

SmartPhone screen sizes - http://screensiz.es/phone
Common photo sizes for social media platforms (scroll down)- Full Guide to Working with Different Photo Sizes  via @wearemacphun | Skylum Blog


----------

